# Alloy Wheel Cleaner Advise



## Arden Vxr (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi guys can anyone give me there opinion on whats the best Alloy wheel cleaner?

When i say cleaner i mean to help get all the tar, brake dust etc off before i actually wash my Alloys..

Also how can i get the Tar off them? Quite alot on

Cheers


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Auto finesse imperial for the wheels and oblitarate for the tar, you'll also want some carpeo iron-x to remove the iron then a sealant of your choice.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no wheel cleaner removes tar - not its job..
autosmart tardis is brill on tar, autosmart smart wheels is a very good cleaner imo


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> no wheel cleaner removes tar - not its job..
> autosmart tardis is brill on tar, autosmart smart wheels is a very good cleaner imo


+1 for that and some Iron x for the missed embedded brake dust if wheel cleaner don't get it all:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Iron-x must be in this


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Espuma revolution is best wheel cleaner I've ever used


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution followed by Tardis and Iron-X :thumb:


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Is this a good price for the Espuma Revolution ?

Espuma 0532-05 5L Revolution Wheel Cleaner: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

TPR1966 said:


> Is this a good price for the Espuma Revolution ?
> 
> Espuma 0532-05 5L Revolution Wheel Cleaner: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


this seems a great price

can you dilute this wheel cleaner?


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes it says you can at the bottom of the page. Just had a quick read up on this stuff and sounds good on here, I need some strong cleaner for my alloys :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma Revolution followed by Tardis and Iron-X :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

TPR1966 said:


> Yes it says you can at the bottom of the page. Just had a quick read up on this stuff and sounds good on here, I need some strong cleaner for my alloys :thumb:


Just awaiting confirmation that this is a good price?


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

I've bought some before it sells out. Just been on egay and other sites and it's £30.00 delivered so hopefully I've saved some of you some money on here today :thumb:

I hope nobody gets greedy and buys the 12 that's left and flogs them on :wall:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ordered mine now

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Good do B17, for me it will be a 1st to try it but going by the reviews on here we can't go wrong. Will post my reviews once it's arrived and tested :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep me also, I'm a smartwheels user normally


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I use it at like 50:1 and it works wonders still


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info JB :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Arden Vxr said:


> Hi guys can anyone give me there opinion on whats the best Alloy wheel cleaner?
> 
> When i say cleaner i mean to help get all the tar, brake dust etc off before i actually wash my Alloys..
> 
> ...


I would like to add that you should clean your wheels BEFORE Tar and Iron removing products are applied. Let them focus on their specific tasks, rather then waste their power on regular wheel dirt before getting to the iron and tar contamination.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

thats a lot of wheels you have to clean to get through that.


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

I use bilberry wheel cleaner followed by iron X & tardis, then finish with poorboys wheel sealant


----------

